# the "Show Me Your Wineador" thread



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Since a lot more people are getting wine coolers and converting them to humidors, including myself. I wanted to start a thread that everyone can show off their builds. 

It will also help some of us get ideas on the best way to build our new wineador. Please include photos of fans, shelves, and lighting. The more pictures the better.

I will post pics tomorrow when I can get a good pic of mine, all I have right now is my cell phone camera.

So lets see those wineador's, and the creative ideas everyone has come up with.

Dan


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

cool thread, mine will be done in about 3-4 weeks though. But I cant wait to see everyone elses in here.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Matt,

I should have mine done in the next month. The drawers are done and just need faces on them. I am still trying to decide what I will do with the last slot, make it a drawer or a tray.

I am excited to see what everyone has done!!

Dan


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

My setup is in the link in my sig.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Justin, nice setup. My next purchase will be the Ranco temperature controller..

Dan


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

OdessaDan said:


> Justin, nice setup. My next purchase will be the Ranco temperature controller..
> 
> Dan


I love the Ranco. It doesn't get hot very often where I live, so it's nice to just set the Ranco and not have to worry about it during those times when temps spike.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice setup guys, I'll be posting my setup as it progresses, I currently have a 32 bottle wine cooler that is stuffed with newspaper to get the plastic smell out.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Nice setup guys, I'll be posting my setup as it progresses, I currently have a 32 bottle wine cooler that is stuffed with newspaper to get the plastic smell out.


Still have the newspaper in it? Mine comes in on Wed. I was wondering how long I will need to keep the paper in there.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> Still have the newspaper in it? Mine comes in on Wed. I was wondering how long I will need to keep the paper in there.


The only reason it's still there is I'm waiting on my KL delivery, jdangos must have shipped it extra slow snail mail...just kidding, jdangos has been great to me,

Once I get the KL I'm going to start seasoning, I bought some old cigar boxes that I'm going to use until I can afford to have my drawers built


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Matt, The newspaper trick works great, but if you want something that will make your wineador ready in a few days try vinegar. 

I used vinegar, water, and baking soda mixed together and wiped everything down with it. Left the door open for 2 days and was done. I also wiped it down again after 24 hours. After the first wipe down you will already notice the smell is almost gone.

Just a quick idea for a quick solution.

Dan


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

OdessaDan said:


> Matt, The newspaper trick works great, but if you want something that will make your wineador ready in a few days try vinegar.
> 
> I used vinegar, water, and baking soda mixed together and wiped everything down with it. Left the door open for 2 days and was done. I also wiped it down again after 24 hours. After the first wipe down you will already notice the smell is almost gone.
> 
> ...


I didn't use the vinegar, maybe I should try that, I did the water and baking soda and smell actually seemed worse, not sure if I just wiped off a coating or something.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

The vinegar makes a huge difference. I used it twice and was ready in 2 days..


Dan


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

OdessaDan said:


> The vinegar makes a huge difference. I used it twice and was ready in 2 days..
> 
> Dan


Thanks I'll try that tonight.

PS sorry for highjacking your thread, I started a new one for wiring USB connection


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

my set up:










21 bottle dual zone with chasidor trays for singles:










28 bottle for boxes:










these are all the pics i have now, i can add pics of my fan/bead set up later if people want to see it


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Mike,

I love your setup and want to do almost the same thing. I would like to see pics of your fan setup when you get time..

Dan


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Total Pacakage a few months ago

Fan set-up









My condensation catch. I had it running into my beads. Not a good idea, I think it washed off the salts on the beads. Went to two seperate containers; one for beads/KL, one for condensation.









Build thread:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> Total Pacakage a few months ago
> 
> Fan set-up
> 
> ...


WOW very nice setup Shawn


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Agreed, I like your fan setup. Does it work well?

Dan


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

OdessaDan said:


> Agreed, I like your fan setup. Does it work well?
> 
> Dan


_It sure does._

I _almost_ thought of getting rid of the wood that holds them. But decided to keep it, The extra 3/4" would not do me any good or harm, so I left it. I'd like to get ahold of a small piece of spanish cedar and use it.


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool, what did you use for a spacer. I have one 80mm fan right now and will be getting another on monday.. Did you wire them to one power supply or two..

Dan


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

OdessaDan said:


> Cool, what did you use for a spacer. I have one 80mm fan right now and will be getting another on monday.. Did you wire them to one power supply or two..
> 
> Dan


Nylon Spacers from Lowe's
One power supply.

Here is my build thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

heres the pics of my fan set up. I haven't had to run the 28 bottle yet so once the temp picks up im going to have to drill a hold to run the drain into a tube back into the bottom tray of beads

top of dual zone:










the trays are solid bottom/glass top so each tray has its own tray of beads:










these are the fans for the 28 bottle. i drilled holes through the chasidor shelves and screwed the fans onto the shelves.



















the trays of beads below the shelf. Only about 1 in high so it doesn't take up much space but holds about 2 lbs of beads


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's my Vinotemp build:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/266053-god-i-love-my-wife.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is my build thread!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/272731-my-vinotemp-build-pictures.html


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/jbrown287-albums-winodor.html

Here is my first. About to do a second with a few minor changes.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

jbrown287 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/jbrown287-albums-winodor.html
> 
> Here is my first. About to do a second with a few minor changes.


Well, you filled the first one up, can't wait to see the second


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Benaj85 said:


> Here is my build thread!
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/272731-my-vinotemp-build-pictures.html


Nice Job Ben!!!


----------



## OdessaDan (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome Builds, I am getting too many ideas to fit into one vino, LOL


Dan


----------

